# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschap en astma - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Zwangerschap en astma: hou uw astma in het oog!*

Door de grote fysiologische veranderingen die in de loop van de zwangerschap optreden, kan astma bij zwangere vrouwen evolueren, vaak gunstig, maar vaak kan de aandoening ook verergeren. Let er dus zeker op dat u in de loop van uw zwangerschap de astma goed onder controle blijft houden. Uw arts zal er u bij helpen.


*Astma en zwangere vrouwen*

Naar schatting 4 tot 12% van de zwangere vrouwen heeft last van astma. Globaal gezien blijft deze aandoening van de luchtwegen - als ze vooraf bestond - in een derde van de gevallen stabiel tijdens de zwangerschap, in nog een derde van de gevallen treedt er verbetering op, en in de resterende gevallen verergert ze. Dat astma bij zwangere vrouwen evolueert, komt gewoon omdat de zwangerschap gepaard gaat met hormonale veranderingen (progesteron, cortisol) en ook fysiologische veranderingen (de borstholte wordt breder en minder hoog, de functionele capaciteit vermindert). Die veranderingen hebben hun weerslag op de ademhaling. 


*Als de astma tijdens zwangerschap verergert…*

Het verergeren van de astma komt het meest voor bij vrouwen met zware astma. De ademhalingsproblemen treden ook vooral op aan het einde van de zwangerschap, vooral tussen de 24e en de 36e week en tijdens de bevalling. De verergering van de astma tijdens de zwangerschap is wel niet zonder gevaar. Er is een verhoogd risico op vroegtijdige bevalling, op een keizersnede en op complicaties bij de moeder. 

*
Hoe is een verergering van astma bij zwangere vrouwen te voorkomen?*

Er zijn heel wat factoren die de verergering van astma tijdens de zwangerschap in de hand werken. Zware astma, een astma die niet onder controle is, obesitas, een virale infectie, allergische rinitis en roken zijn enkele van die factoren.

Zwangere vrouwen zijn ook vaak bang om zich voor hun astma te laten behandelen, en ook daar moet rekening mee gehouden worden. De meeste geneesmiddelen worden inderdaad afgeraden tijdens de zwangerschap, omdat ze in de placenta kunnen terechtkomen. Maar vrouwen met een chronische aandoening mogen de behandeling absoluut niet stopzetten onder het mom dat ze zwanger zijn. De behandeling moet net samen met de arts worden aangepast aan de nieuwe toestand. Toch zijn veel zwangere vrouwen bang om corticoïden te nemen. Het gevolg is dat ze zich minder goed houden aan de voorgeschreven behandeling tijdens de zwangerschap en dat hun astma niet meer onder controle is. Ze lopen daardoor meer risico op verergering van hun astma en op complicaties, zowel voor het kind als voor zichzelf. De meeste complicaties bij de foetus en bij de moeder bij vrouwen met astma hebben dan ook te maken met een astma die slecht onder controle is.


*Hoofddoel: de astma goed onder controle houden gedurende de hele zwangerschap*

Vrouwen met astma mogen hun behandeling dus zeker nooit op eigen houtje stopzetten. Ze mogen evenmin de dosissen verminderen of iets veranderen aan de tijdstippen van inname. Meer dan op welk ander moment van het leven ook is het belangrijk dat de allergene stoffen en elke andere allergie-uitlokkende factor uitgeschakeld worden. Tegelijk moeten ook de keuze van de geneesmiddelen en de dosering zorgvuldig met de arts bekeken worden (nooit plots van geneesmiddel veranderen, de kleinst mogelijke efficiënte dosis…). En tot slot moet er een optimale opvolging worden afgesproken en moet er ook een constant zelfonderzoek komen. Zo kan de ademhalingsaandoening onder controle gehouden worden en kunnen de risico's voorkomen worden. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

